# Saranda's art journal



## Saranda

There are so many wonderful and talented equestrian artists here that it took me quite a bit of guts to post my painting out in the open, but...here it is. I'm self taught, been doing this since this March and, right now not going for realism, although I'd like to improve in this area as well with time and practice. Any feedback appreciated.  (Clicking on the picture will make it larger)


----------



## DuffyDuck

There isn't much horse art I like, but this is stunning. 
I love the delicate nostrils, the sad eyes and the clean overall lines of the horse. 

The colour and tones just fit the overall mood of the painting.

Double thumbs up from someone who can't draw and enjoys few pieces... but this is definitely one of them!


----------



## Barrelracer1019

That is gorgeous ! I love the texture and shading!I cannot believe you only started in March !It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tracer

The sad eyes get to me and make me feel sad 

I love it. It's realistic enough to be extremely pleasant to look at, and I love the 'rough' feel of it. I would hang that in my house, except it would make me feel sad.


----------



## jaydee

I love it - it needs to be framed and on a wall in my house!!!

I think you could do well illustrating 'fantasy' books


----------



## tinyliny

Lovely and moody.

About the only suggestion I can make is that having your horse so very centered in the composition is one of the least active types of compositions, but the addition of the moon in the upper left adds back in a sense of energy that without it the painting would be flat.

I very much like the primitive feel of your work, as I have said before. Realism is overrated.


----------



## AlmostTexan

Goodness, that's striking! I could look at that for hours. 

I have two pieces that I bought from a member here a few years ago and I still have them, framed, and though I see them daily I can't help but look at them with awe, every single time. The emotion behind them I guess plays a part in it (a point in time of my life that was extremely turbulent) 

Your piece is like that! Bravo!


----------



## Saranda

Wow, guys, thanks - this really means a lot.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You are so saturated in gloom looking at this piece. Very nicely done, Saranda

I too love the nostrils. Precious.


----------



## Zexious

Wow, this is beautiful <3 Very haunting, indeed.

I'm not sure if you're very into video games, but have you ever heard of Year Walk? It's a game for phones and the tone reminds me very much of this piece.


----------



## Bluediamond

Oh wow so moody and dark! I can really feel the depth of color and the mood of the picture. Love it!


----------



## Sally Sue

WOW! I wouldnt believe you started just last march! Keep at it!


----------



## CinnaDex

This is gorgeous, I really love it! I feel like the texture gives a "watery" feel when I look at it, very fitting for a kelpie


----------



## Saranda

Thank you so much for your input, all.  

Not to make another thread, I'll just post my most recent one right here. Death walks among us - a tribute to the recent BLM mustang round-ups and slaughter. Also, experimenting with color schemes. I don't have a better scan yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Saranda

This is definitely not a horse  , but I'm really happy how it came out, so sharing:


----------



## jaydee

You're very good at this type of art work


----------



## Saranda

Thank you.  Any critique is welcome as well, of course.
Here's another one - clicking makes it larger.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> Thank you.  Any critique is welcome as well, of course.
> Here's another one - clicking makes it larger.


IT'S VOLDEMORT!!!!!!!!!

Jokes aside, that's chilling and beautiful


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I haven't really explored this way of the forum but I always really admire people who have this kind of creativity and artistic talent. It's something you either have or don't and you clearly have it. Very cool artwork. I love the first one, it communicates to me about depression. All the aspects, the draining apathy, feelings of loneliness, brooding over losses, feeling like you're not good enough, etc. It's a good piece, powerful. Anyways they're all unique and interesting and look skillfully done. I admire your talent!


----------



## tinyliny

if you want to go back and recover some small amounts of white, say, for example, the white shiny spot of an eyeball, and the watercolor paint has wicked over it, you can use the edge of an exacto blade (use the curved one) to scrape back down to the white paper. just dont' try to REpaint there, becuase the paper is now abraded and will wick funny.

also, for great control, allow the paper to dry fully between colors. for greater freedom, put color into wet areas and allow the magic to happen.

do not lose all the white. otherwise you tend to too miuch middle value.


----------



## waresbear

Love!!!!!!


----------



## Saranda

Thank you, all, for encouragement, and espiecially tinyliny for the awesome tips - I wouldn't have thought to use a knife to recover white and will definitely try it! I use canvas - what is the chance of accidentally damaging the surface?

I've slept far too little last night, and this is the reason (clicking makes it larger)-


----------



## tinyliny

I assumed you were painting with water color paints on watercolor paper. What sort of paint are you using? Maybe the canvas is what helps you get a more watery
Look, since it does not absorb the water like paper does. 
They are all really lovely!


----------



## Saranda

I use acrylics - they behave a lot like watercolor ir more water is used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xymenah

You just earned yourself an art stalker. Let me know if you ever decide to offer prints. I love your style.


----------



## tinyliny

Saranda said:


> I use acrylics - they behave a lot like watercolor ir more water is used.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



oh, I see. I wish we lived near each other. we could sit at my kitchen table and paint! 

when you are ready, try some real watercolors on watercolor paper. the pigment is semi transparent, so is meant to exist and "work" with other colors, in layers. the light shines back thrrough from the paper in a wonderful way that brings vibrancy to the subject. Acrilics are very workmanlike paints, but they do not have the depth that watercolor or ink can have.

your trees are so moody. I'd love to see that on watercolor paper.


sorry, I'm a bit of an elitist.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You have naturally captured 'mood' which is supposed to be difficult to achieve when you start, so some real talent there. The eyes have a very human look, don't know if thats intended but it works. I would give it wall space  keep painting, we look forward to more of your work. Thanks for sharing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Saranda said:


> Thank you so much for your input, all.
> 
> Not to make another thread, I'll just post my most recent one right here. Death walks among us - a tribute to the recent BLM mustang round-ups and slaughter. Also, experimenting with color schemes. I don't have a better scan yet, unfortunately.


This one really rips at my heart ...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> I use canvas - what is the chance of accidentally damaging the surface?
> 
> I've slept far too little last night, and this is the reason (clicking makes it larger)-


FAVORITE!!!!

Would you ever consider doing a different mood but same style painting?


----------



## tinyliny

how to you get the fine "splatter" effect? do you use a toothbrush, and apply paint to the bristles and then run your finger nail over them , to cause the bristles to spray off a fine splatter? do you know how to use the salt technique?


----------



## Saranda

Again, thank you all. I honestly didn't expect so many positive reactions and it means a LOT to me. 

Sky, thanks! I think I would - I think I feel best with this style right now, although I'm still going to experiment a lot.

tinyliny, it would be very exciting to paint together. One more reason to move to the States, I guess.  
I've tried watercolor in some earlier works, but all I had was a set of poor quality paints which often irritated me, so I switched to acrylics until I can save up for a better set - good, or even medicore watercolors are very pricey around here for some reason. I also like acrylics for their ability to be denser and brighter, if needed, and to become watery and flowing at the same time. Not quite the same transparency as with watercolors, though!

With the splatter, I used a toothbrush, yes. At the first go, the color was too runny and created some very watery splatters, so I blotched them with a cloth which blended them in with the background, and, when it all had dried, I applied another layer with a dry brush. 

I know the salt technique and I have tried it a few times with watercolors, but not with much success - have to experiment with that. It sure can make some lovely effects!


----------



## Saranda

A horse, once more...kind of. Practicing anatomy went dark.


----------



## Saranda

Back to something more normal again.  Clicking makes it larger.


----------



## jaydee

That one would look good in shades of blue


----------



## tinyliny

looks a lot like some horse we all know . . .


----------



## Saranda

Dee, I was actually considering just that, but somehow wasn't brave enough. I've been stuck with the grayscale for a while now and might experiment with other color schemes soon.

Tinyliny, and which one might that be?


----------



## tinyliny

well, you know who.


----------



## Saranda

First time trying a foal. He REALLY wanted to be an Arab one!


----------



## tinyliny

since you have now such a variety of artwork here, you might retitle this trhead, "Saranda's Art Journal". or, start a real journal? just a thought.

that's a lovely arab.


----------



## jaydee

I agree - its lovely


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! 

Yes, tinyliny, that's an idea I was also thinking about, so I might just do it not to confuse those who might come here looking exclusively for kelpies. 

The gray portrait :faceshot: started its' way to AZ today. I'm stoked!


----------



## tinyliny

like the new title!

the gray was a commission?


----------



## Saranda

No, it wasn't, but an acquaintance saw it on Facebook and offered to buy it. It was unexpected, but really made my day!


----------



## ManicMini

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

As usual, clicking makes it larger. I now see I'll have to improve the wolfs' right paw a bit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It won't let me see it


----------



## Saranda

Sky, do you see the other pictures?


----------



## anndankev

I have some trouble seeing some, have to hit the 'quote' button where it appears way to large in the little window.

Then go back to the thread where it will appear, .... after a while.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> Sky, do you see the other pictures?


I did, but not anymore

It's likely my internet connection, or horseforum... or a combo!

ETA: I SEE IT NOW! The heck is going on

But it's lovely!


----------



## Cherrij

Always loved it


----------



## Rowdyone

Thank you for sharing these. You do awesome work. 

I'm in the camp that can't make a smily face look right. :/


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, all, very much appreciated.  

Sky, maybe it was my picture upload site - it's sometimes a tad glitchy.


----------



## Saranda




----------



## Skyseternalangel

Man you know what'd be cool? Either sand or mud being kicked up by an animal either sliding or running.


----------



## Saranda

That would be a REAL challenge.  I was recently looking at photos of stock horses kicking up some serious sand while at work and thinking just of that, but I need to practice more before I attempt putting it on canvas.


----------



## Saranda

New years' first!


----------



## Saranda

As always, clicking makes it larger.


----------



## tinyliny

I love this one better than any of them. It's simplicity and stark value contrast are most appealing

The cat at window is the one I refer to.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, I think it's my favorite for now, too.


----------



## Saranda

Sometimes I can do something cuter. (Clicking makes it larger)


----------



## tinyliny

it's charming. it appears that you KNOW cats, and their positions and their attitudes. I love cats!


----------



## StephaniHren

I love all of this. I've always had a thing for that watercolor-esque look. I was super surprised that you're using acrylics! 

My favorite so far has been the deer, I think, but they're all so fabulously dark and morose, while also having that hazy, dreamlike quality of a watercolor-type painting.

Subscribed and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Saranda

Thank you. 

I've got four cats at home and love them all dearly - all of them definitely have unique characters and quirks, so there's lots to observe! These two cat paintings are actually my very first attempts at painting them, so I hope to get better with details in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Playing around with color schemes, concept and a humanoid form that doesn't look like a potato. I see I could have done some things differently, but this was fun to practice nonetheless.










A bit of details


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Saranda said:


> Playing around with color schemes, concept and a humanoid form that doesn't look like a potato. I see I could have done some things differently, but this was fun to practice nonetheless.


It won't load for me


----------



## Saranda

*ShirtHotTeez*, how about this?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

love it

approx how long do you spend on each?


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! It varies a lot. I had sketched the outline a few days ago in an hour or so, the rest - lineart, colors - came into being yesterday evening, in somewhere around 4 hours.


----------



## Saranda




----------



## Saranda

So, this is my very, very first attempt at pet portraits. It's my roommates' saluki puppy. Well...I see mistakes, but I can't correct them anymore. Hope I'll do better next time.








http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Saranda

And a very first attempt at painting (half of a) human face, also, with no references. As I've run out of my canvases, this was done on watercolor paper. Clicking makes it larger, as usual -


----------



## tinyliny

I love coming here to see what new thing you've come up with!


----------



## Saranda

Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## anndankev

This / these are stunning. What size range are the originals?

I bet your roommate is thrilled with his Saluki painting. This boy behind the tree is incredible from your imagination, no model to work from.

Are most of them done without a visual aid in front of you?

You have a brilliant mind eye's viewpoint then.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! I used a reference for the Arab foal and the PRE stallion, as I wanted to get the anatomy at least somewhat right, and I also looked at a bunch of waterfalls before painting the waterfall one (I haven't seen many in life to have a good idea how the water falls/flows in those), but the others are mostly done out of imagination - or by looking at my cats.  I guess observing objects in different lightning is also a kind of reference, and I spend a lot of time trying to memorize anything I see around me that catches my attention.

Of course, I referenced the Saluki puppy as well - as I wanted it to look as much as the original tyke as possible (and he wouldn't stand still  ), I picked up a photo of him. My roommate was happy with the result, it was a surprise I made for her.  

Most of them are in the range of 20x20 to 40x40 centimeters, some are around A4 or a bit larger. I don't have the confidence to try anything larger yet.


----------



## Saranda

Second attempt at (semi)human portraits. Forced myself to do a full face. As I'm not a fan of people, here's Flidais:








http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tinyliny

you don't have to make things look perfect. and, it takes a lot of practice to be able to do human faces well. just one small thing: if the eyes, mouth , and ears don't line up accurately in parallel planes, the viewers' eyes can detect this quite easily. this fellow's right ear is too high.

ok, now I'm being nitpicky. tell me about this character?


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! Please, nitpick as much as you want - I really need that, tinyliny!  Yes, I now see how the right ear is a bit too high - I let the paint flow a bit too much and corrected it to be a longer eartip than I had planned. Gotta be more careful with proportions.

This was (and is) initially just a practice - I've discovered that painting on paper...wait for it...cheaper than using flat board canvas all the time, so now I've decided to push myself into painting a little every day.

As I have a thing for antlers, she eventually came into being and I gave her the name of Flidais, an Irish virgin deity of woodlands, animals, deer in particular, and fertility.


----------



## Saranda

As usual - clicking makes it larger.


----------



## danicelia24

subscribed as these are beautiful paintings! I love the color contrast in the last one!!!


----------



## Saranda

Precisely a year ago I picked up a brush the very first time and made my first, very naive attempt at painting. This was it  :










A year has passed and I decided to repeat the idea to mark my self-taught progress:










Clicking makes everything larger.


----------



## Saranda

Wanted to do something a bit darker - "Taking Flight". Dreams and subconsciousness are not always a bright place to be. Did it with acrylics and markers on canvas. Also, a good reason to practice feet.


----------



## tinyliny

I like your work very much. it IS naive, but that is an excellent quality, when it comes to art. it means fresh, unique, non-contrived. sometimes, you can end up with your paintings being , um . . . . well, a bit too "staged" looking. but, then, they become illustrations. they are telling some story, that obviously is part of your ethnic DNA; that of the dark forest and the stag-man. it's wonderfully exotic to me, and I actually LOVE the way you layered colors and opacity in your first painting of the misty forest. 

as for the feet hanging down, it's a bit disturbing becaue it makes me think he has hung himself. you've done a great job of showing how the feet fall away from each other in a very slightly outward turning angle, and have modelled the bones in the feet according to how the man's right foot is more facing us, while the other more of a side view. did you use someone's feet as a model? 

one thing that just might have been interesting (not better, just interesting) would be to have the legs cast a shadow on the wall.

I would like to see you frame some of your work, and see how it looks so.


----------



## Saranda

Thank you, Tiny, I'm always happy to see your input.  I am actually taking your sort-of-advice from the very early stages of when I had just started trying to draw/paint - and that's focusing on storytelling/illustration. If all goes well, I hope that eventually I am able to illustrate my own stories or even start a webcomic (that's far fetched right now!), so basically what I'm doing is storytelling. This year, I aim to study anatomy, postures and movement a lot harder to add some life to what I do.

As for the feet, I used my own and looked at a bunch of feet photos online, but I didn't have a precise reference for the pose/angle I used in this picture.


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, I can see doing well with an illustrated novel. 

I love drawing from the human form, but darn! it's very hard.


----------



## Saranda

Practicing with different styles and character concept, and, after all, just for the sake of practice... Not entirely satisfied with this one, but eh, practice makes...more practice! (Clicking makes larger)


----------



## jaydee

I like that one - very 'elven'


----------



## Saranda

A sketch to get myself back into creating...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks for sharing your work. I love seeing your creations


----------



## anndankev

Me too.


----------



## danicelia24

I love your paintings!!


----------



## tinyliny

how lovely! it's so Japanese.

"Tori no kitsune" (the fox of the Tori gate)


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, all.  I love Japanese culture and folklore, and this little creation was inspired both by it and by the wonderful works of Studio Ghibli - Mononoke Hime in particular. This movie has always been such an influence on my life!


----------



## tinyliny

why don't you take a trip to Japan? right now the yen is depressed, so travel there is more economical. you'd really have a wonderful time. you might even decide to look for work there, teaching English.


----------



## Saranda

I'd love to visit Japan - not to live there, though, as I've heard that keeping horses the way I'd like it is near impossible there due to lack (and price, therefore) of land. However, it's far beyond my budget right now. Definitely on the bucket list for the future, though!


----------



## Saranda

I know, I know, the wolf is out of proportions and looks more like a cat.  Let's say it's a VERY feral one. Clicking will make it larger.


----------



## Saranda

A horse this time.


----------



## Saranda

Eh, the trees are lame (reminder - just go to sleep, not keep on painting when you shouldn't!), but practice is practice - here's Claire de Lune.


----------



## Saranda

I think that, for a self taught artist, I'm improving.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Beautiful Saranda. I love it


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I'm an artist too i do a little bit of everything. I've been making things since I was little so I've had time to try a lot of different stuff. What did you use in that painting I love it. Ok I hadn't scrolled down and seen the rest until now I absolutely love your paintings and your style that is just awesome.


----------



## Saranda

Hello, old journal, long time no see! I've been way too inactive due to numerous reasons, but here's some of my recent works. Clicking on them will make the pictures much larger.










This was a gift to a friend on Christmas. Acrylics and varnish on wood. Looks much better in life!










Another gift to another friend who loves black cats and Nordic symbols.










The latest one - a quick study with acrylics on paper.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Subbing, phenomenal talent!!


----------



## jaydee

I love your work - keep it up


----------

